# Show Grooming a Golden?



## GroomerJamie

I am a pet groomer. On Golden Retrievers I do pet trims- sanitary trim (under belly and around bottom), trim the back feathers, tail, front feathers, underneath the belly and feet. I am getting a Golden Retriever soon in a few weeks and would like to keep it in a show coat. I don't plan on showing but I want her to look beautiful. So what exactly is meant to be trimmed on Golden Retrievers? Looking at old threads I know the feet are trimmed with scissors but I found some conflicting information on whether the ears and feathers are trimmed. I already have some supplies specifically for her:
CC wooden pin brush
CC slicker brush
Comb
CC Gold on Gold shampoo and lots of shampoo samples from various brands
Ice on Ice

Anything else you can recommend for products? I need a daily brushing spray. Thinking about Eqyss rehydrant since it smells divine.


----------



## Megora

Golden Retriever puppies:Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)Grooming Your GOLDEN RETRIEVER - ears and whiskers

^ This is a good go-to for grooming. Other thing that may help is reaching out in your area and seeing if there is somebody who shows and grooms their own goldens who would be willing to groom your golden (for a price). You can learn that way. It's probably the best way, especially having somebody who is experienced showing how to groom your specific dog. And go to every show grooming seminar or class you can.

Um.... grooming routine for me is weekly baths and always using a dryer. This trains the coat to fall/lay right. Bertie's breeder said to dedicate at least 1.5 hours to drying and not turning them loose until they are completely dry. 

Nails should be done every 3 days to keep them short. 

Ears and feet should be done on a weekly basis. 

The other thing though is that most show goldens who have just been show groomed (including bath) - are not turned loose. They are leash walked and care is taken to keep the coat in the condition it was groomed until the dog's been in and out of the ring. <- Not saying you should do that. Just pointing out that sometimes the dogs in the show ring look a bit different at home.  

I was gabbing with a spectator at a show today and like many she was very nervous about messing up my dog's hair. I told her she couldn't do anything to mess up his coat, because it is for the most part what he was born with. I just can't let him sit between the grooming table and the show ring because it will cause flippies sometimes. 

Treatments or sprays like Ice on Ice and hair spray or mousses - they do not belong on your dog unless they will be bathed the same day. Reason why is they can cause build up and mess up your dog's coat. 

Brushing sprays - you can just use water. Or a water mixture. Something that won't build up in the coat between baths.

*** Coat is also an "inside out" thing. Keep your dog healthy. Feed a healthy food. Etc... it will show in the coat.


----------



## GroomerJamie

I don't think I'll have time to bathe her weekly. What is the minimum bathing you would recommend?


----------



## cubbysan

I highly recommend the Erik Strickland DVD

Grooming DVD Set - $99.95 :: Strickland Sensations

He used to be a successful golden retriever handler until he retired.


----------



## Megora

GroomerJamie said:


> I don't think I'll have time to bathe her weekly. What is the minimum bathing you would recommend?


I think this really depends on your dog. You'll see when you bring your dog home? 

Even before I started showing the baby boy, I still gave the dogs weekly baths because 11 months out of the year they are swimming in lakes and ponds and I don't want to deal with skin infections or yeasty coats. Knock on wood, my 6 year old has never had a hotspot or anything like that. This despite him having thyroid problems.  

Our dogs who years ago only had 1-2 baths a year.... they had nice coats, but they also did not swim very much. They maybe went 1-3 times in summer tops.


----------



## GroomerJamie

Thanks. I think I'll shoot for every 4 weeks minimum unless she goes in the pool.


----------



## K9-Design

Hi Jamie, I would recommend the Erik Strickland video but really the best is to learn from someone who actually shows their goldens. Show grooming is WILDLY different than the typical pet "trim" most groomers do. I see some of these trims and just laugh because they chop off what they should leave and don't touch what they should chop off -- it's like they do the opposite of what you should for a golden. I'm not sure where Towson is but maybe there is a golden club in your area? That'd be where I start.


----------



## Eowyn

From a different angle (and slightly different topic) are you getting your puppy from Champion parents? Definitely something you will want to do if you want a golden with a good coat.


----------



## Bentman2

Megora said:


> I think this really depends on your dog. You'll see when you bring your dog home?
> 
> Even before I started showing the baby boy, I still gave the dogs weekly baths because 11 months out of the year they are swimming in lakes and ponds and I don't want to deal with skin infections or yeasty coats. Knock on wood, my 6 year old has never had a hotspot or anything like that. This despite him having thyroid problems.
> 
> Our dogs who years ago only had 1-2 baths a year.... they had nice coats, but they also did not swim very much. They maybe went 1-3 times in summer tops.


Katie
I just saw this post of yours and it brought up an interesting question. My Bentley has some type of little bumps on his skins but the vet says they are not hot spots but a skin issue. They appear to be scabs and are on his back and one leg. I took him swimming about 10 days ago and just noticed the problem earlier this week. He went swimming in a river near here as it was his first time and I wanted him to get used to the water. I am wondering if the river water caused the problem. I dryed him off with a towel and took him for walk but did not blow dry him. Do you think that might have been the issue? Do you bath Bertie after he swims or just dry him off?


----------



## bethlehemgolden

Do dog shows have grooming demonstrations?


----------



## Megora

bethlehemgolden said:


> Do dog shows have grooming demonstrations?


No....there's lots of grooming at shows, but it would not be helpful to the average dog owner, because most of the time the dogs were cleaned up the day before the show and they are just doing day of show prep as far as getting ready to go into the ring. 

I was grooming Bertie next to an aisle way on Saturday and lots of spectators were walking through with their families to see the dogs, apparently looking for their favorite breeds not yet in the show ring. 

At that time, I was just soaking Bertie's coat down and then drying him. Any trimming was just me discovering he had stray tufts when I brushed his feet up and trimming those off. But that was it. Not even a fraction of all the grooming that has to be done.


----------



## MommyMe

Our local golden retriever club will occasionally offer grooming tutorials. You might want to look and see if something like that is available in your area.


----------

